# Softmod Hack: Microsoft bekämpft Vista-Aktivierungs-Hack mit Patch



## Newsfeed (26 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1971000/1971013/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Softmod Hack: Microsoft bekämpft Vista-Aktivierungs-Hack mit Patch*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Microsoft hat erklärt, mit der Auslieferung eines Patches begonnen zu haben, durch den eine populäre Methode, die Aktivierung in Windows Vista zu knacken, bekämpft wird.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

